# c5280 carriage jam



## eggnaloo (Jan 20, 2011)

Just after 6 weeks carriage jam...read all the posts ...tried everything...nothing worked...not even hp support. 
I called them, went thru the problem, they discovered HARDWARE FAILURE. For three weeks now I have been trying to bring a conclusion to this. They are offering me an HP B210 which DOES NOT print CD/DVD. That is my main use...to print Cds
The store I bought it from is willing to replace it if HP would tell them. But for some reason they are pussyfooting about the whole thing. Anybody found a practical solution to this carriage jam problem? Thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Try these methods to see if it works for you
YouTube - Fix a Carriage Jam - HP Photosmart C5500 & C5200 Series Printer


----------



## eggnaloo (Jan 20, 2011)

Tried that ...still carriage jam....


----------

